# Sling Adapter Status: Invalid



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Did my Sling die?
I can't seem to connect to it via PC or Android.
Network is connected, but Sling Adapter Status shows as "Invalid" in the Diagnostics list page 2.


----------



## neeco51 (Sep 6, 2012)

Check to see if the red LED is lit on the Sling, unplug and replug the USB connection, power cycle the DVR. I had the same thing happen to me and after trying all the above steps the LED was still not lit. Had to send it back to get replaced.
Good luck.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I did all of those things. I don't recall seeing an LED on it all. Where is it?
Is the red dot on the logo supposed to be lit?










I called CS and they walked me through some steps. They seem to think that the Hopper is the problem, because the following steps yielded the same "Invalid" result.

1. Disconnect Sling
2. Disconnect power to Hopper for 10 seconds
3. Re-power Hopper 
4. With Sling still disconnected, check status

We also did a factory reset on the Hopper and then did all of the above and got the same results.
I guess he was saying that the system's firmware didn't seem to be capable of knowing whether a Sling was connected or not.
Anyway a new Hopper is on its way to me, so we'll see how that does.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you try all USB slots ?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to connect it to PC, use UVCView.x86.exe program to see if the device is working; you should get all info about it regardless if your PC has the drivers or not.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I couldn't find that utility, but I found a similar USB port sniffer on Sourceforge.
Plugged the Sling into the PC and immediately smelled that fried electronics smell.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now you know why it doesn't work . I'm suspect all three USB ports of that h2k are dead now.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Got the new Hopper today. It works great, just like the old one.
Sling is still junk.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would you try the sling again to new h2k ?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

If your using a wireless router, bypass it by connecting your DVR directly to the internet modem. Re-cycle the DVR and check network setting for IP address. Test over your phone for a true external connection.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

DIRT has been very helpful in this matter and a new Sling is on the way.

A side note: The DVR backup and restore feature worked perfectly as I transitioned from the original Hopper to the replacement unit.

If you don't backup your DVR settings and remotes on a regular basis you really should consider doing so.
It's a beautiful thing to not have reprogram all of your timers.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just to update - I received the new Sling adapter today and all is well again.
Thanks Ray!


----------

